# 2003 Chevy 2500hd



## AVERYX (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello fellow chevy owners and hello to all of this great group. I'm a new member and I've had two days to browse the site, read a few post NOW IM ACTIVATED........ I'm wondering if anyone has experienced pulling of the steering wheel with either the chevy or GMC 2500HD when coming to a sudden stop. 

I noticed a quick jerk of the wheel and a sound like abs is engaging when coming to a quick stop... I'm really satisfied with this truck, I've owned it since dec. 2002 and right now its my only complaint. 

Also I'm curious about the comfort of these trucks. I own a commercial version, no bucket seats no carpet no power windows , locks anything like that just a rock..... Do the luxury editions LS or whichever they call them ride any differently. THis will help me decide if I need to go with all the bells and whistles on my next purchase in about 4yrs.. yeah this is my first post, hopefully not to long. Well I know its long but I'm a quick learner they won't be all this long...........
Avery


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

check your tire pressures- a low tire can cause a pull.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Like EZSnow said, check tire pressures first in all 4 tires and adjust them to what they should be. Make the 2 fronts the same as each other, air pressure, and the two rears the same as each other atleast. On my truck, I keep all 4 the same. I used to keep the them 32psi, then I made them all 35psi, now I have them all at 40psi. It rides a little rougher with 40 as opposed to 32, but not a huge difference. Now, what gets me is you say it pulls WHEN YOU COME TO A SUDDEN STOP. This would indicate a problem with the brake system itself, like a bad caliper or brake hose. How many miles on the truck and has any brake work ever been done before? Which side does it pull to, the right? When you are just driving down the street, see if it pulls to either side when you let go of the steering wheel. Alot of cars go to the right, but dont forget, the street is angled to the right towards the curb. Try to drive in the center of the street, if possible, and let go of the wheel. Driving in the far right lane and letting go of the wheel will usually show a pull to the right, which I write off as normal. Anyway, let us know what you can find out. Start with the air pressure though. Mike :waving:


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

worn suspension components may also shift under a braking load. this may also cause a pull. I have experienced both this and the low tire that I mentioned earlier. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Because of severe arthritis in my hands, power windows were a must-have in my 2003 2500HD. You can only get power windows with an LS or an LT, and the LT isn't available in regular cabs. so, I had to special-order my truck to get an LS as all the trucks on all the lots I looked at had only base model plowtrucks. 

I went crazy with my truck when ordering. For example, I got the 8100 big block (sweet!!!). I got aluminum wheels, those cool folding-in power mirrors (actually, that's a pretty handy option besides being gizmo-like). I didn't go too crazy (no On-Star).

I went from a 1992 GMC ½ ton to this 2003. What a beautiful ride in this 2500HD. People cannot belive the ride. It even handles corners fairly well. I'm still a little used to the GMC, and I tend to tense up when I think the truck's gonna hit a pothole hard, or the rear axle gonna skip around like the old GMC. 

The truck is fairly tall and difficult to get up into, especially for anyone who's a bit short or has arthritis. So, I got short, color-matched fiberglass running boards from the local truck outfitter. That's about the best way to go for me as nerf bars seem like they might not be quite a safe.

If you have any specific questions, please PM (private message) me. I don't do commercial plowing. I just use the truck for plowing a few driveways (mine, Mom's, relatives, neighbors, etc.) The truck is now my only ride, as I had the 92 GMC and a 98 Malibu. Work is a short drive (although I'm out on disability for a while right now), and I really put very few miles on my cars and trucks. 

Happy trails.

.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I think for a 1 ton my 2500hd rides pretty darn good. Tire pressure is a big deal, if you arnt loaded you dont need to have em cranked to the max. And the factory shocks SUCK! I am strongly considering some new Bilstens from all the rave reviews i hear but my budget for upgrades seems to be getting spent on speed goodies  

I got an LS BTW......pretty much every option I could get in a reg cab. I am almost positive the trucks all ride the same. I couldnt really tell a difference when i put the timbrens on.


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

I got a 2004 GMC 2500HD, Its going back to the dealer. I took off the plow and went down the road, I thought i was at bristol speedway! The darn think learches to the left so bad I almost hit a car coming the other direction! I called the dealer and they said give it till 500 miles it might cure itself. I told him to pound salt and I m bringing back tomorrow!!! But i tell you What a Joke!!!! :realmad:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You were so proud of the truck the other day, posting pics of it like mad, now you seem a little pissed! Im wondering if your torsion bars are cranked up alot and now that the plow is off, its pulling to one side? Maybe one is cranked up more than the other and its not even? Just something that came to mind I thought I would post, since your truck is brand new. It didnt do this before the snowplow install? Mike


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Torsion Bars*

I don't think they were made to be customizable suspension tuning devices.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Not trying to sound dumb, but do you know that there are TWO torsions bars that you must crank up evenly?


----------



## PROCUTSLAWNCARE (Oct 18, 2003)

I measrued both front tires to see if they were both level. I then cranked BOTH! Torsion  bars so the front would be equal. I put 3 turns each just to make the front alittle higher. The front is now equal but still pulls to the left alot. The truck came plow preped with the plow installed from the dealer. So I never had it without the plow and then had the plow installed time later, but i know what your getting at. I checked pressures on all 4 tires and I even rotated the tires thinking something was up there, but still pulls to the left, so its going back to the dealer, no biggy but still mad a little cause its brand new and yes, I was posting pics cause I finally got a new truck and I was proud to show it off a little. I got it lettered yesturday so I will have to post new ones later. Its an awesome truck and love it to death! But kinda mad cause i have to drive 35 miles one way to get it aligned and then 35 miles back, and we all know the GM 6.0l motor has plenty of power just bad on gas, and I dont think they will give me gas money????


----------



## AVERYX (Oct 21, 2003)

*About my pulling*

I put my tires @ 35psi I think my load is 40psi..... It's not pulling when I drive. Check this senario. I driving about 50mph and all of a sudden the light turns yellow. I hit the brakes without skidding or anything and I can hear the abs working and the steering pulls to the right a bit near the end of my stop... No previous brake work done hell my truck is still new. I have 24,000 miles............ I think I'm going to let the guys at the dealer drive, or show them what i'm talking about with a drive around the block. Thanks everyone who replied.........


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

If the ABS is acting up when you go to stop, it sounds like there is something going on there. Take it in and let them fix it right for you.


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

I agree with sbrennan007 it sounds like a ABS problem.
It could also be the wheel speed sensor on the side that's acting up.


----------



## CHPL (Oct 26, 2003)

There is a tsb for rust build up around the front speed sensor mounting area. The sensor needs to be removed and the surface cleaned so that the sensor fits flush. What happens is the sensor lifts slighty increasing the air gap causing erratic readys below 5 mph.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

My 99 silverado would activate the abs when I'd drive over railroad tracks and brake hard. My 04 2500 hd does the same thing. I'm beginning to think its the nature of the beast. I think that the computer senses slippage and it gauges how much you depress the brake peddle. I had the dealer crank up my torsion bars and do an alignment, there might be the problem. They did it all for $100 bucks.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry to break it to you guys but this thread is a year old....


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Clunking*

There is a TSB out on the 2500HD Chevy's for the intermediate steering shaft. You may notice some mile clunking; esecially when going over bumps. I had mine done (3 week backorder on the part!) You gotta ask about it. Only my '04 did it. The '01 is fine.


----------

